# Volkswagen and Andretti Sports Marketing bring Red Bull Global Rallycross to Washington DC



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2014)

Volkswagen has teamed up with Andretti Sports Marketing to bring Red Bull Global Rallycross to DC on June 21st and 22nd for the inaugural Volkswagen Rallycross DC at RFK Stadium.

Check out the full press release, here.


----------



## dubidoobs (Jan 7, 2003)

Just in case anyone wants to know when this is coming to a stadium near you...


http://www.redbullglobalrallycross.com/events/


----------



## kingpin025 (Nov 13, 2011)

I like it!


----------

